# How much does a cup of kibble weigh?



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

On average, anyway. I guess it could vary slightly depending on the kibble, but right now we're weighing our options towards switching Frag off of RAW and onto a kibble diet, for monetary purposes, but we're not sure if it'd actually be cheaper to feed kibble or not. Right now we're spending about $21-$25 a week for meat, and if we switched to kibble we'd be feeding him 6 cups a day, but I don't know how much that would weigh and i'd like to be able to do the math to see if it'd be cheaper. 

So, if anyone happens to know.. please share your insight with me. 

btw, is TOTW's praire formula with 23% protein okay for a 7mo GSD puppy or not? I've read a lot of conflicting arguments about large breed puppies and protein, and would like to know for sure, since I don't feel comfortable switching back to kibble anyway for growth issues. Thank you.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't know if this helps but a 40lb bag would have about 160 cups give or take a little depending on the brand.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you. Thank definitely helps. I don't know why I didn't think to ask about that as well.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi.....isn't 6 Cups of Kibble a day alot for a dog?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds like a lot, but that's what he was eating when he was a lot younger on kibble and it's what the feeding guidelines say on the bag of TOTW. He's not overweight by any means and is extremely active. He'll be getting 3 cups twice a day like he was before, and actually, the bag recommends 6 3/4 cups to 8 I believe, but he's soon out aging that feeding guideline and will be going down to 5 3/4 to 7 or something...

ETA; now that i'm thinking about it.. I think I may have been looking at the table wrong and going by weight, I used what I though was supposed to be prospective weight, but maybe that meant the weight that he currently is.. which could be the case and would make sense since it wasn't a puppy food. I have no idea, I haven't looked at a bag of food in a while.. I could be losing it.


----------

